
NCache (In Memory Data Grid) for .NET Developers, Made 90% Features Open Source - hasanphd
https://github.com/Alachisoft/NCache
======
hasanphd
Community is most strong part of Software innovation and I am glad companies
building on Microsoft stack are following the pack and becoming open source.

